# Worst pet names ever



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

So a recent post about a breeder with a dog named "Hitler" got me thinking about some of the horrible dog names I have seen. Thought it would be fun to see what everyone has seen. 

1. Aryan- a yellow lab

2. Mookie ( this may be just me, but I was taught that was a very derogatory word for something.)

3. ****- pronounced keekay. But still, first time I had to call THAT patient into a room I nearly had a heart attack. (Again, may be dating myself, but it's a VERY derogatory term for certain people) 

So aside from the typical, what are some truly horrible, unplanned names that you have seen. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Potbellied pig named Bacon.


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

The cats that had a color pattern that made them look like they had a comb over and a Charlie chaplain style stash named kitler always made me laugh.


----------



## VTGirlT (May 23, 2013)

When i was a kid. My uncle and Aunt had this super sweet milking cow, her name was Friendly. She became dry. And so they said, "Friendly is going to be shipped to Friendly's!" :shocked: 
So Friendly is a bad name for a cow who is destined to become meat, to me anyways.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

VTGirlT said:


> When i was a kid. My uncle and Aunt had this super sweet milking cow, her name was Friendly. She became dry. And so they said, "Friendly is going to be shipped to Friendlies!" :shocked:


LOL- that reminds me of a 2 pigs I used to know, "Twinkie filling" and "Ding dong". Cause that white delicious filling is made from pig fat. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Mookie is Spike Lee's character in "Do the Right Thing." I know a lot of people who had animals named Mookie, especially in the 90s.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

BowWowMeow said:


> Mookie is Spike Lee's character in "Do the Right Thing." I know a lot of people who had animals named Mookie, especially in the 90s.


Wow!!! Did not know that. Never saw that movie. To me, it was a word that got me smacked. It was considered a deragatory word for an African American. But that makes it sort if less offensive. Don't know, still don't think a black dog should be called, say, Kunta Kinta. Right???? Seems sooooo wrong. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

I knew a girl who had a cat named doggie and a dog named kitty. I always thought that was awful!


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

When I was a kid we had a cat named Mouse, which is not at all the same thing.

My family dog growing up was a black Lab who was born on Halloween, so my dad initially wanted to name her "Spook." That name lasted a whole one day before someone politely took him aside and clued him in as to why that was a terrible idea. The dog was promptly renamed.

To this day I remain grateful to whoever it was that prevented my family dog from accidentally having the worst name ever.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

I remember someone on here had a dog named Adolf or Adolph a few years back. I think "Adolph" means something like wolf in German and that was the reasoning behind it. Still a terrible choice for a name regardless.


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

I had a cat that was originally named "Jesus". I always wanted to name a dog "Widowmaker" or "Killer."


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

gsdsar said:


> Wow!!! Did not know that. Never saw that movie. To me, it was a word that got me smacked. It was considered a deragatory word for an African American. But that makes it sort if less offensive. Don't know, still don't think a black dog should be called, say, Kunta Kinta. Right???? Seems sooooo wrong.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I just had a conversation with a friend the other day on whether it would be wrong to name a Newfie "Dotcom" (after the 30 Rock character) and whether it was wrong that my black cat is named for a well known black author (I just liked her name).


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

My first gsd, Massie, was originally called Petunia (at the animal shelter). I thought that was the worst name ever! :laugh:


----------



## OrangeJillius (May 29, 2013)

A friend of mine wants to someday have a chocolate lab and name him/her Godiva, but call him/her God for short. When I worked at a spay/neuter clinic I would see some names that I cannot even put on this forum because they would get censored. We frequently had to ask people what we could call their pets for the day because we could not loudly call out these names in the waiting room at pick up time. I also saw a lot of people who thought they were clever with the name "Deeogee" (pronounced like the letters D, O, & G). I did think it was funny the first time I saw it, but then I saw it almost every single week, and everyone thought they were the only ones to come up with it. 

Currently my mom has two stray cats that she calls "Black Kitty" and "Gray Kitty". Jeesh. I am trying to convince her to call them Ghost (gray and white cat) and Grim (black cat). 

Before we got our puppy, Abby, I wanted to name our next dog ( I knew I wanted a girl) Jezebel, despite the bad rap from the Bible. I think it sounds very pretty and it sucks that one woman ruined it, but my husband is a minister and there was no way he was going to let me name a dog Jezebel.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i don't know Mookie. is that a derogatory name for us ( black people)?
lol.

****, is pronounced "kite" and that's a derogatory name for Jews.

what do you mean by a "truly unplanned name"?



gsdsar said:


> So a recent post about a breeder with a dog named "Hitler" got me thinking about some of the horrible dog names I have seen. Thought it would be fun to see what everyone has seen.
> 
> 1. Aryan- a yellow lab
> 
> ...


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

OrangeJillius said:


> Before we got our puppy, Abby, I wanted to name our next dog ( I knew I wanted a girl) Jezebel, despite the bad rap from the Bible. I think it sounds very pretty and it sucks that one woman ruined it, but *my husband is a minister and there was no way he was going to let me name a dog Jezebel*.


I think that makes it funnier, but I also have relatives who are ministers...and they would have thought it was funny.


----------



## KiwiWolf (Apr 30, 2013)

My Aunty had a cat called C-A-T (seeayetee) 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Yeah I've known of a few dogs named Deeogee or Diogi and I thought it was pretty lame. I guess it's kinda funny on paper but it would be stupid when you have to say it all the time.
I've know several dogs named PITA. Someone I know had several Bichons/mixes in a row and they were named Sugar, Sweetie, etc...


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

I can't really think of anything that stands out. It takes a lot to really offend me when it comes down to it, so I can't think of any. This bugs me because I am sure I've heard something that's made me stop and go 

I love the name Jezebel. I had dreams when I was younger that I was going to grow up and have a pet cow and name it Jezebel. I like Godiva also, it reminds me of when I got called to speak as Lady Godiva in a mock chocolate ritual. That was tons fun!

Geez, I'm really going to have to think down. I'll be up all night!


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

Not that this is a bad name but it did not fit the dog at all. My FIL had a Bishon and for anyone who doesn't know they are really fluffy all white dogs, well anyway they named her cocoa I was like huh why not name her snowball or something but really cocoa 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S4


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

doggiedad said:


> i don't know Mookie. is that a derogatory name for us ( black people)?
> lol.


I never heard or knew that either. I'd just think of Mookie Wilson if someone named their dog Mookie.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Chicagocanine said:


> Yeah I've known of a few dogs named Deeogee or Diogi and I thought it was pretty lame. I guess it's kinda funny on paper but it would be stupid when you have to say it all the time.
> I've know several dogs named PITA. Someone I know had several Bichons/mixes in a row and they were named Sugar, Sweetie, etc...


I've known a couple of dogs named PITA also.


----------



## Suka (Apr 9, 2004)

On the monument marking the dogs who served our country in Guam, it listed all the dog's names, and I did notice one dog was was named "Nig". :shrug:


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

The last time we went to the dog park a man was there with his dog named dam it.


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

Oh, the names I've had to call out in the waiting room... multiple 'Fat Ass', a cat called the C word that we refused to call by name (she was "Cee-word" in the computer), Ham Sandwich the hound mix, Git Out, Shut Up, Sooner (per Owner, because he'd 'sooner sh*t in your house than out'), Sug ("Shoog"), Suge ("Sugah"), plenty of n-word variations.

I personally call my old man Snorklebutt when he's being a prat. No good reason.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

There is a small evil witch inside of me that sometimes says I should get a dog and name it "Help"

"Come help!"
"Help!"
"NO Help!"
"Where are you Help!"

But then I figure I might actually get put in the looney bin.....


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I had a dog named Boo and I wasn't to fond of that name. It was an endearing name given to him by his previous owner, but I felt like people would think I was racist. He was over 8 years old and I didn't have the heart to change his name...may my precious Boo rest in peace


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

llombardo said:


> I had a dog named Boo and I wasn't to fond of that name. It was an endearing name given to him by his previous owner, but I felt like people would think I was racist. He was over 8 years old and I didn't have the heart to change his name...may my precious Boo rest in peace


?? How is boo racist? I don't get that one. Peak a Boo Street is a famous skier.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

shepherdmom said:


> ?? How is boo racist? I don't get that one. Peak a Boo Street is a famous skier.


I'm from Chicago and Boo is a loving term given by African Americans to people that they are fond of..Kind of like "Hey Boo, whats up"? Grandparents call their grand kids boo, etc. Very common on the streets of Chicago. His previous owner was African American.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

I thought "Boo" was also a nickname someone would give their bf/gf during a big pop culture phase? "He/she is my boo...."


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

llombardo said:


> I'm from Chicago and Boo is a loving term given by African Americans to people that they are fond of..Kind of like "Hey Boo, whats up"? Grandparents call their grand kids boo, etc. Very common on the streets of Chicago. His previous owner was African American.


I've never heard of that before.

GSdolch: I haven't heard of it as a nickname either.

I think of boo as in a boo boo ( an owie) .. or boo as in casper the ghost goes boo. Or as in peak a boo.


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

I think that the problem is that some think that "boo" is short for "*******" which it can be. But "boo" as a term of endearment does not seem to be related to the slur but rather derives from creole/cajun french "beau". Sort of like the fuss about the word "niggardly."


----------



## Ares1 (Oct 12, 2013)

marbury said:


> Oh, the names I've had to call out in the waiting room... multiple 'Fat Ass', a cat called the C word that we refused to call by name (she was "Cee-word" in the computer), Ham Sandwich the hound mix, Git Out, Shut Up, Sooner (per Owner, because he'd 'sooner sh*t in your house than out'), Sug ("Shoog"), Suge ("Sugah"), plenty of n-word variations.
> 
> I personally call my old man Snorklebutt when he's being a prat. No good reason.


LOL! Hardest Ive laughed on the internet in a long time. "Sooner" had me in tears haha.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

shepherdmom said:


> I've never heard of that before.
> 
> GSdolch: I haven't heard of it as a nickname either.
> 
> I think of boo as in a boo boo ( an owie) .. or boo as in casper the ghost goes boo. Or as in peak a boo.



Boo boo is what I think of to! If boo is said in my house it was usually by my youngest when she got an owie. I'm not big on keeping up with trends, but thought I had heard it used that way when one of my moms neighbors called my oldest daughter that a few years ago.

I could see naming breed of dog that has whips for tails Boo...I can see it now

Dog: *tail wags back and forth, hitting the owners leg*
Owner: "ow, ow, ow, ow, stop it Boo, Boo, Boo, Boo


----------



## PhoenixGuardian (Jul 10, 2013)

Snowball...
Biscuit...
Steve... (Yes, I know a dog called Steve)
Romeo... (I can't talk, I have a dog and a horse both by that name, but they came already named, so theres nothing I can do )
My Mom used to call her old Shar-Pei "Fungus"... And "Festus"
Don't ask


----------



## Darkthunderplotts (Oct 28, 2013)

We had a mutt named Biscuit growing up and a shepherd collie mix named Noel ug moms doing I try to do better naming mine now


----------



## Caitydid255 (Aug 28, 2010)

My SIL is a veterinarian and always has some interesting stories to tell. When she was still interning, a couple brought in their black pug. The dog's name was ******. Both owners were African American and thought it was hilarious watching the staff nicknaming the dog so they didn't say it's actual name.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Tula (Min Pin)

Bogie (Lhapso Apso)

Puppy (GSD/Chow)

D-O-G (GSD)

Biff (Rottweiler)

Piglet (my cat Chaos' name when I adopted her)

Nubbins (my Aunt's cat)

Fluffy (Pomeranian/Chihuahua)

Shelton (Beagle)

Bagel (Beagle)

Bronco (Beagle)

Micheal Jackson aka MJ (black & white female cat)

Sneeze, Sniffles and Snott (cats)

Shatner (Dalmatian)

Abigail (Doberman)


----------



## Bentley's Momma (Oct 15, 2013)

About 10 years ago, my Dad got a kitten on Christmas eve that he named kittylicious. It was an awful name to start, and in a really tragic accident, the faux fireplace fell on top of her and she died.

A very sick humored family member (after a some time had passed) started referring to *kittylicious* as *kittysquishus*.


----------



## glinny (Sep 14, 2011)

My husband brought home 3 kittens. We named them Dim, Nit and Half. They were the Wit sisters. The grandkids loved the names but had a hard time explaining to friends and teachers why they knew a cat named Half.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

My mother had two pet ducks growing up. One was named pete and the other one was named repeat. So stupid it's kind of funny.


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

We grew up with a black and tan Doberman named Satan. Her kennel name was Blah-blah-Satan's Lady and we called her Satan, the other fawn bitch we had was kennel name's Gypsy Rose Lee and we called her Gypsy. I hate Ozzy's name, just because when we asked the people we bought/adopted him from if it was after Ozzy Osborne the answer was yes, I just call him Oz most of the time and I didn't like Dolly's name after we adopted her, but I watched Beethoven and kinda get it, but the time I tried to put pink bows in her hair she hated them. I for the first year would call out random names to see if she responded to anything else. Of course nothing was worse than during the 90's when we all named our pets after booze, my gf had a cat named JD, too many Bailey cats to count LOL, even my own Sandi, was named after the moonshine we were drinking when she was born - Sandy Point Moonshine, in that part of the country, they name the moonshine after where they brew it. Dh's Newfies growing up were pudding and smokey.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Scooter (my horse) was born at my place. His sire was The Texan. As he is a Half Arabian and a Pinto so he is double registered. I wanted a name that stood out and sounded cool in the show ring and could be used with both associations. 

Hubby wanted to call him Scooter - but I thought that was too ******* for an Arabian. I kept working on his registered name. Finally we decided on Texas Honky Tonk. I called him Tex (after his sire) for short. 

One day hubby was out in the pasture playing with the new baby and kept calling him "Honky" for short. 

For obvious reasons, Hubby won and his barn name is Scooter.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

blehmannwa said:


> I think that the problem is that some think that "boo" is short for "*******" which it can be. But "boo" as a term of endearment does not seem to be related to the slur but rather derives from creole/cajun french "beau". Sort of like the fuss about the word "niggardly."


I guess I'm way out of the slur loop. I had to go look up *******. It sounded to me like a part for a ship or some made up word like dohickey or thingamabob.  I was wondering why a ship part would be considered offensive.


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

My daughter who was 6 at the time called her shih tzu Squeezette, because she looked like her dad called Squeezy. We all called her stinky, because she took that dog everywhere. Through the leaves , mud, dirt. When they would get home all you would here from our family was give that dog a bath, she's stinky. She'd wag her tail, so her nickname became stinky. Still is to this day..

My moms cat is called Mud. Named by by niece when she was 3


----------



## asja (Mar 22, 2011)

Merciel said:


> My family dog growing up was a black Lab who was born on Halloween, so my dad initially wanted to name her "Spook." That name lasted a whole one day before someone politely took him aside and clued him in as to why that was a terrible idea. The dog was promptly renamed.
> 
> To this day I remain grateful to whoever it was that prevented my family dog from accidentally having the worst name ever.


I don't get it. Spook is also a slang term for a spy. I don't understand what is wrong with Spook.


----------



## asja (Mar 22, 2011)

shepherdmom said:


> ?? How is boo racist? I don't get that one. Peak a Boo Street is a famous skier.


I think she spells it Picabo, which is kinda cute.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

We had a little black kitten named Boo when I was little, she was a Halloween kitty, I don't see anything wrong with the name. 

My co worker has a female long coated GSD named Boo. :wub:

When I think of the word "boo" I think of Halloween or the little girl from "Monster's Inc."


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

I am finding this super interesting. That slang and deragatory usage can be so isolated. What's offensive to some is not seen that way to others. 

Spook, very bad
Boo, not bad

To me at least. But not to others. 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

In Louisiana, "Boo" is a term of endearment. "Hey Boo! Haven't seen you in a while!" or "Boo, would you mind doing me a favor?" or " I'm sorry Boo, but I made an error and I need your help." or "I've tried asking someone else, Boo, but I really wanted your opinion too." or " Boo! You know what you can do for me?"

At least that's what I hear all the time from our Louisiana office......


----------



## Rangers_mom (May 16, 2013)

Wow, some of those racist names are just are terrible. I really worry about people that think a racist name is funny. When I read the title of this thread I was thinking more along the lines of the rescue dog I saw on petfinder that was called "puddles". Seems to me that dog might be tough to place. If I were fostering it I would definitely change the name and I never changed the names of dogs when I fostered them.

My friend has a Newfie named "Messi" (after the soccer player) but it is pretty similar to "puddles". Our Aussie is "Buzz". I am not crazy about that name but He was 5 when we got him so we kept it.


----------



## Sarah~ (Apr 30, 2012)

I had a terrier mix named Killer and a chihuahua mix named Taco, they were my first dogs and I think I got better at naming since then lol... I was probably 17 at the time I had them, dumb teenager I took a photo once of them in front of a big knife and a bb gun that looked like a pistol and thought it was the coolest thing


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I know a Chihuahua named Puppy. It's better than what he was originally going to be called - Taco. I also had a foster Shih Tzu named Puppy because I couldn't think of what to call him. We variously were calling him Stormy, Puppy, and my friends called him GIR because he was hyper and goofy. The woman who adopted him ended up naming him Grady which I think was a really weird name for a dog, plus that was one of my ex's names.

I never liked my dog Pooch's name. He was a stray but he had a rabies tag on when we found him and we were able to trace it to the vet who gave him the shot (from almost a year before we found him) and they said him name was Pooch. We weren't able to find the owner, and he didn't respond to the name pooch at first but by the time we stopped looking he had learned the name so it stuck.

My cousins had a Samoyed named Snowball, I never thought it was that bad, since he's a big white dog it did fit.

I had a neighbor when I was a kid whose Sheepdog I think was named Gloucester. I never saw it written so I can't be sure since his name was pronounced "Gl-ow-ster" but I'm assuming that was what it actually was.

"Fat Ass" makes me think of my cat. His actual name is Spot which is bad enough I guess, he's not actually spotted at all, he's a ticked tabby. But I almost never call him by his name. He usually called Fatty, Big Kitty, Chub-chub, or Chubby LOL. He used to weigh 16 lbs although I think he's down to 14 now. He got the name Spot because when he was a kitten I had rescued his litter and had to bottle feed them. They were all brown tabbies so I had to find ways to tell them apart. He had a black spot on his nose, so that was the marking I used for him. 

Oh I also know of a family who's last name is Katz, one of their kids is called Fraidy and their cat is named Kitty.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

Rangers_mom said:


> Wow, some of those racist names are just are terrible. I really worry about people that think a racist name is funny.


The problem is that not everyone sees it the same way. Aside from some universal words, not everyone sees some words as racist.

Spook
Boo
Nig

Three that have been said to be racist but I've never seen or heard of them being used in a racist way. Spook and Boo are two I would use for names. Both remind me of a Halloween theme. Nig isn't something that made me think of anything racist either.

Don't get me wrong, some people go over the top and do name their pets something obviously racist, but, sometimes, people look for things that just aren't there also.

I still can't really think of anything that I consider the worst dog name. I'd probably have to agree with Adolf, simply for the image it has now. Personally I think its a beautiful name by itself. Sadly that is no longer the case.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

I suppose the worst dog name I've seen is the papillon I got from rescue. His name was Ernie. I HATED that name. Fortunately, when trying out other names, he responded to Merlin and I was immensely relieved.


----------



## Sarah~ (Apr 30, 2012)

On another forum there was a girl with a pit bull named swastika, though that could have been a lie.


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

asja said:


> I don't get it. Spook is also a slang term for a spy. I don't understand what is wrong with Spook.


It's a racist slur. It's older and regional (which is why my parents were unaware of it, because at the time they'd just moved to the state), but it's still a slur.

Bear in mind that my parents live in Alabama, and unfortunately there are large parts of that area that are not entirely progressive, so it really just was not worth the hassle. Why risk offending someone and genuinely hurting feelings when you don't have to? The puppy had had the name for a whole one day so it wasn't like anybody had anything invested in her keeping it.


----------



## Rangers_mom (May 16, 2013)

GSDolch said:


> The problem is that not everyone sees it the same way. Aside from some universal words, not everyone sees some words as racist.
> 
> Spook
> Boo
> ...


I was talking about people that know exactly what they are doing. People that name their dog Hitler or n-word or c-word - that is not an innocent mistake or differing interpretation.

Adolf is just a name. I wouldn't find that offensive, but I can understand why you might prefer to avoid it with a GSD. Especially since GSD's were used extensively by the SS. But a lab or a cocker spaniel or a beagle...that wouldn't have the same connection. 

I am Jewish and I know a little bit of yiddish. Sometimes people use yiddish words that are extremely offensive without having any idea what they are saying. My husband's aunt called her husband "putz". She thought it was a cute affectionate term. It is not, but she was a sweet lady that had no idea.


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

Bob

Now anyone called Bob, don't tell me off, It is a perfectly good name for a man, but a dog..........


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm not real up on what's a racial slur either. I usually name my pets after fictional characters or cool names I have seen. I named my first German Shepherd Saron and had a friend who almost had a heart attack. ( To those who aren't familiar with the name, it's the big bad guys name in The Lord of the Rings trilogy. Sheesh, it was a fictional character.) hehehe


----------



## Jaxx's mom (Jul 14, 2013)

Harry and Lola said:


> Bob
> 
> Now anyone called Bob, don't tell me off, It is a perfectly good name for a man, but a dog..........


Lol. When my half sister got a dog, she wanted to name him Charlie. But once her little brother saw him he screamed "HIS NAME IS BOB" and now that is what he calls him. (He is 5) the dogs real name is tucker. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

The op seems to be offended by non politically correct names. I guess my Apache could be offensive to some but whatever.


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

I've mentioned Felony the pit bull. We named her that because her registered name was Reyne's Misdemeanor but my son was appalled at the idea of "Missy"

Havoc's middle name is Tiberius because when I was filling out the paperwork, my husband was unhappy with my choice of a middle name (Fancypants) and I challenged him to come up with a better name. When he could not I said that the only middle name he liked was "Tiberius" because he is a trekkie. His eyes lit up and hence we have "Havoc Tiberius".


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

volcano said:


> The op seems to be offended by non politically correct names. I guess my Apache could be offensive to some but whatever.


There is a difference between political correctness and offensive. I don't find Apache offensive. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Nikitta said:


> I'm not real up on what's a racial slur either. I usually name my pets after fictional characters or cool names I have seen. I named my first German Shepherd Saron and had a friend who almost had a heart attack. ( To those who aren't familiar with the name, it's the big bad guys name in The Lord of the Rings trilogy. Sheesh, it was a fictional character.) hehehe


Careful sometimes dogs live up to their names. We saved a little mix my kids named Xena the warrior puppy. She lived up to the name and terrorized my big bad shepherds her entire life.


----------



## CelticGlory (Jan 19, 2006)

shepherdmom said:


> I knew a girl who had a cat named doggie and a dog named kitty. I always thought that was awful!


Lol! I actually, like the name Kitty for a female dog; especially, if you short it to Kit or Kat.


----------



## Sarah~ (Apr 30, 2012)

shepherdmom said:


> Careful sometimes dogs live up to their names. We saved a little mix my kids named Xena the warrior puppy. She lived up to the name and terrorized my big bad shepherds her entire life.


My pit mix's name is Xena and OMG. She is a holy terror lol this is going to sound awful but she also responds to the b word as her name because we have all called her that at one time or another. She is a b word, though, not only because she is a female dog. :/


----------



## OrangeJillius (May 29, 2013)

PhoenixGuardian said:


> Snowball...
> Biscuit...
> Steve... (Yes, I know a dog called Steve)
> Romeo... (I can't talk, I have a dog and a horse both by that name, but they came already named, so theres nothing I can do )
> ...



I have a cat named Steve! hahaha I actually named him Steve because I saw so many "normal" guy names for cats at the clinic and I thought it was funny. (Paul, Chuck, Bob, Mike).

A co-worker has a neighbor with a dog named Fred, well everyone thought that was her HUSBANDs name, not the dog. So imagine everyone's surprise when they heard this woman screaming "Fred GO PEE, PEE FRED!".


----------



## redandgold (Jul 2, 2013)

I was going to call our cat Napalm but mom wouldn't hear of it.


----------



## redandgold (Jul 2, 2013)

I really should have thought of a more badass name for my Molly. But she was only a tiny puppy at the time and looked too little and cute to be a Nemesis or a Lamia.


----------



## jetdog (Oct 9, 2005)

Once knew someone that had a black Lab/Doberman mix named S**thead. The dog kind of was a jerk though so maybe the name fit... not condoning naming a dog a curse word, but I heard some stories about that dog that suggested he was aptly named, lol.
Then I have a friend that had a Cairn terrier whose name was Arfie. They regularly shortened it to Arf - she used to tell me how her Dad would stand out on the porch at suppertime and yell "Arf, Arf, Arf heeerrre Arfie!" She said all the neighbors thought her Dad was a bit weird....


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Lol. I know a dog named PooPoo Marie. Never asked why. And a cat named Baby S..t. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

I have met two labs named "Chisholm."


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I knew a dog named Puddles, and a bitch named Poo. Two different families, one in the city and the other 50 miles away. 

I heard of a shepherd named Viper.


----------



## kirsten (Jun 25, 2013)

I know a dog named Dahmer and another one named Hobo.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Oh yeah, one name I though was really dumb-- there was an American Bulldog in my neighborhood who was named Chicago. We live in the city of Chicago. It just seems like you'd sound really dumb yelling out your back door "Chicago! Here, Chicago!"


----------



## asja (Mar 22, 2011)

Merciel said:


> It's a racist slur. It's older and regional (which is why my parents were unaware of it, because at the time they'd just moved to the state), but it's still a slur.
> 
> Bear in mind that my parents live in Alabama, and unfortunately there are large parts of that area that are not entirely progressive, so it really just was not worth the hassle. Why risk offending someone and genuinely hurting feelings when you don't have to? The puppy had had the name for a whole one day so it wasn't like anybody had anything invested in her keeping it.


That's a new one to me. I have never heard "Spook" used as a racist slur. I've heard it mean a spy, or related to Halloween.


----------



## Sarah~ (Apr 30, 2012)

asja said:


> That's a new one to me. I have never heard "Spook" used as a racist slur. I've heard it mean a spy, or related to Halloween.


First time I knew it was a racist slur was when I watched Gran Turino


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

Went to a junkyard once to get a new seat-slider thing for a car. Big fluffy black Chow running around. Owner yelled "Indy!, get over here!" I thought it was 'Indy', but it was in fact the initials 'N.D.'. Rural western NC, the initials of N and D. Didn't take me long to put those together as to what he was calling his black Chow-Chow.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Sarah~ said:


> First time I knew it was a racist slur was when I watched Gran Turino


Excellent movie.


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

LaRen616 said:


> Excellent movie.


Not Clint's best effort IMO. Was a bit predictable. _Unforgiven_ and _Absolute Power_ are two of his that I think really showed what he had to offer.


----------



## SoCal Rebell (Jun 3, 2009)

My dad got out first GSD when I was 8, he rescued him from a auto mechanic's garage at 2 months old and the dog stunk, he named him Stinky  At 6 minths of age he changed Stinky's name to Rebell that was 3 GSDs ago, I'm on my 4th one in secession.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

I think my Gator had one of the worst names with his prior owner....Kinko. They had named him something else before that...was ethnic name, couldn't tell you what it was.

Anyhow, Kinko's when I lived in GTA area was a copy, print store. I also believe it's a game on the Price is Right...lol


----------



## puffswami (Aug 26, 2010)

Well, this is either the best name or the worst name in the world but I remember as a kid hearing that someone had named their dog, Ricola. As in the cough drop commercials.


----------



## Rinegunner (Apr 20, 2013)

When I first got with my wife she had a dog named brandy. She looked like a little barrel with legs so I called her chubby, after awhile she answered to chubby faster than she did brandy. I also named my norwegian elkhound Pinetop. Got a lot of grief over the years for that.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

I get made fun of all the time for poorly naming my dog. My GSD's name is Puppy. I also call her Momo, which is short for moper. To me she looks like a baby, but I guess everyone else has trouble seeing the either the puppy or the cuteness associated with the name momo in such a large dog.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Lucy Dog said:


> My mother had two pet ducks growing up. One was named pete and the other one was named repeat. So stupid it's kind of funny.


We had a duck named frisbee.


----------

